# Special Education



## Arts5 (Aug 1, 2013)

Anybody knows an International School with excellent special education program? I've visited few special schools, I haven't found any decent ones.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Uhm....special education? 
Education for disabled students, blind students.....what is special.

The only special school I know of is the Redemptorist Vocational College for the Blind and Disabled in Pattaya.


----------

